# DAW Users Poll - And the 'Who uses what' list



## Jdiggity1

_EDIT: The poll results were erased when moved to the new VI-C site in 2015, rendering it essentially useless. Newer polls have emerged since._


Please feel free to add to the list, and provide a source if you can.

DAWs And Their Users
==============

CUBASE / NUENDO

*Lorne Balfe *_(Assassin's Creed III *vg*, Beyond: Two Souls *vg*, Terminator Genisys)_
*Stephen Barton *_(Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare *vg*, Cirque Du Soleil 3D, TitanFall *vg*)_
*Thomas Bergersen *_(Two Steps From Hell, The Human Experience)_
*Joris De Man *_(Killzone *vg*, Killzone: Liberation *vg*, Killzone 2 *vg*, Killzone 3 *vg*)_
*Jason Graves*_ (Until Dawn *vg*, Dead Space *vg*, The Order 1886 *vg*)_
*James Hannigan *_(Harry Potter *vg*, LOTR *vg*, Command & Conquer *vg*)_
*Paul Haslinger* _(Underworld series, Vacancy, Rainbow Six: Vegas *vg*)_
*Tom Holkenborg (Junkie XL) *(_Mad Max, Batman v Superman, Deadpool)_
*Steve Jablonsky* _(Desperate Housewives, Transformers, A Nightmare On Elm Street)_
*Daniel James *_(formerly of Ableton Live)_
*Ian Livingstone* _(Battlefield 1943 *vg*, Batman Begins *vg*, Forza Motorsport 4 *vg*) _
*Christopher Lennertz *_(Sausage Party, Agent Carter, Supernatural)_
*Guy Michelmore *_(formerly of Digital Performer)_
*Trevor Morris* _(Dragon Age: Inquisition *vg*, The Hills Have Eyes 2, Army Of Two *vg*, The Borgias)_
*James Newton Howard* _(Signs, The Fugitive, King Kong)_
*Alex Pfeffer* _(Trailers, promos and additional music for titles such as Pacific Rim (comic-con), Gotham, Crysis 2)
*Alan Silvestri *(Forest Gump, Night At The Museum, Predator, The Avengers)_
*Pinar Toprak* _(Behind Enemy Lines II, Breaking Point)_
*Jack Wall *_(Mass Effect *vg*, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 *vg*, Shadowhunters)_
*Benjamin Wallfisch *_(Blade Runner 2049, IT, Hidden Figures)_
*Harry Gregson Williams* _(The Martian, Chronicles Of Narnia, Prometheus)_
*Rupert Gregson Williams*_ (The Martian, Chronicles Of Narnia, Prometheus)_
*Christopher Young *_(Spiderman 3, The Grudge, Hard Rain)_
*Hans Zimmer* _(Driving Miss Daisy, Going For Gold [TV Theme], Muppet Treasure Island, Co-wrote the Main Theme from Johnny English)_


LOGIC

*Neal Acree *_(Stargate SG-1, Diablo III *vg*)_
*David Arnold *_(Godzilla, Independence Day, Sherlock)_
*Klaus Badelt *_(POTC, Premonition, Motorstorm: Apocolypse *vg*)_
*Jeff Beal *_(House of Cards, Appaloosa, Blackfish)_
*Christophe Beck *_(Buffy The Vampire Slayer, The Hangover, Frozen)_
*Bill Brown*_ (CSI: NY, Captain America: Super Soldier _*vg*_, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon _*vg*_)_
*Sean Callery* _(Bones, Homeland, 24, Elementary)_
*Charlie Clouser*_ (Saw franchise, American Horror Story (theme), Wayward Pines)_
*Mychael Danna *_(Life of Pi, Little Miss Sunshine, Storks)_
*Jeff Danna *_(The Good Dinosaur, Storks, The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus)_
*Ramin Djawadi *_(Pacific Rim, Game of Thrones, Medal Of Honor *vg*)_
*Jim Dooley *_(A Series of Unfortunate Events (Season 2), The Last Ship, Disney Infinity: Marvel Super Heroes *vg*)_
*John Frizzell *_(The Following, Alien: Resurrection, King of The Hill)_
*David Hirschfelder*_ (Australia, Legend Of The Guardians, The Railway Man, The Water Diviner)_
*Henry Jackman *_(X-MEN: First Class, Puss In Boots, Monsters VS Aliens)_
*James S. Levine *_(Glee, American Horror Story, The Closer)_
*Michael Levine *_(All Downhill From Here, Cold Case, Close to Home)_
*Daniel Licht *_(Dexter, Dishonoured *vg*, Body of Proof)_
*Danny Lux *_(Grey's Anatomy, Boston Legal, The Millers)_
*Clint Mansell *_(Requiem For A Dream, Moon, Black Swan)_
*Mark Mothersbaugh *_(Rugrats, Thor: Ragnarok, The LEGO Movie)_
*Blake Neely *_(Arrow, The Flash, The Mentalist)_
*David Newman *_(The Mighty Ducks, Nutty Professor, Ice Age)_
*Daniel Pemberton* _(Little Big Planet *vg*, The Awakening, The Counselor)_
*Heitor Pereira *_(Despicable Me, The Angry Birds Movie, Beverly Hills Chihuahua)_
*John Powell *_(How To Train Your Dragon, Happy Feet, The Bourne Identity)_
*AR Rahman *_(127 Hours, Slumdog Millionaire)_
*Jeff Rona *_(God OF War *vg*, Phantom (2013), Homocide: Life On The Street)_
*Ryan Shore *_(Star Wars: Forces of Destiny, Penn Zero: Part-time hero, Stan Helsing)_
*Jeremy Soule *_(The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim *vg*, Secret of Evermore *vg*, Guild Wars *vg*)_
*Christopher Tin *_(Civilization IV *vg*, Civilization VI *vg*, The Lost Bird Project)_
*Alex Wurman *_(Anchorman, March Of The Penguins, What Doesn't Kill You)_


DIGITAL PERFORMER

*Marco Beltrami *_(Scream, Resident Evil, World War Z)_
*Don Davis *_(The Matrix Trilogy, Jurassic Park III, Behind Enemy Lines)_
*John Debney *_(The Jungle Book (2016), Iron Man 2, The Passion of the Christ)_
*Alexandre Desplat *_(The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button, Zero Dark Thirty, HP and The Deathly Hallows)_
*Danny Elfman *_(Tim Burton, Tim Burton, Tim Burton, Batman)_
*Michael Giacchino* _(Up, Lost, Star Trek, Maui Mallard in Cold Shadow *vg*)_
*Elliot Goldenthal *_(Batman Forever, S.W.A.T, Alien 3)_
*Gordy Haab *_(Star Wars: Battlefront I & II *vg*, Halo Wars 2 *vg*, Star Wars: The Old Republic *vg*)_
*James Horner *_(Avatar, Titanic, The Land Before Time, Willow)_
*Kenji Kawai *_(Ring (1998), The Sky Crawlers, Lots of Anime)_
*Kevin Kliesch *_(Thundercats, Tangled: The Series)_
*David Lawrence *_(High School Musical, American Pie, And a pretty nice handbag)_
*Dario Marianelli *_(Pride & Prejudice, Atonement, Eat Pray Love)_
*Bear McCreary *_(Battlestar Gallactica, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, The Walking Dead)_
*Alan Menken *_(Aladdin, Tangled, Beauty And The Beast)_
*Randy Newman *_(Toy Story, A Bug's Life, Monsters Inc)_
*John Ottman *_(X-Men: Days of Future Past, Superman Returns, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang)_
*Mike Patti *_(League Of Legends *vg*, Nancy Drew video game series *vg*, Starcraft II: Legacy of the Void)_
*Conrad Pope *_(Orchestrator on Harry Potter, The Hobbit, The Avengers)_
*Trevor Rabin *_(Hot Fuzz, Get Smart, G-Force)_
*Brian Ralston *_(Planet of the Sharks, Awaken, Crooked Arrows)_
*Theodore Shapiro *_(We're The Millers, Tropic Thunder, Blades Of Glory)_
*Ed Shearmur *_(Cruel Intentions, Charlie's Angels, K-Pax)_
*Howard Shore *_(Gangs of New York, Lord of The Rings)_
*Tim Thompson *_(The Nanny, Lassie, Charles In Charge)_
*Austin Wintory *_(Journey *vg*, Assassin's Creed Syndicate *vg*, The Banner Saga *vg*)_


PROTOOLS

*Roque Baños* _(Evil Dead)_
*Deborah Lurie *_(9, Dear John, Safe Haven)_
*Thomas Newman*_ (American Beauty, Shawshank Redemption, Wall-E)_
*Dave Porter *_(Breaking Bad, Fat Sick And Nearly Dead, Smiley)_
*Joe Trapanese *_(Straight Outta Compton, Oblivion, Insurgent)_
*Brian Tyler *_(Iron Man 3, Fast & Furious, The Mummy)_
*Mike Verta* _(Forbidden Warrior, "Batman - The Simulator" ride, NASA - A Human Adventure)_
*Lyle Workman *_(Superbad, Get Him To The Greek, Forgetting Sarah marshall)_


ABLETON LIVE

*Daniel James *_(Metal Gear Solid V *vg*, Terminator Genisys, Project Cars *vg*) + Cubase_
*Cliff Martinez* _(Traffic, Solaris, Drive)_


FINALE / SIBELIUS / PENCIL AND PAPER

*Christopher Gordon* _(Mao's Last Dancer, Daybreakers, Master And Commander)_
*Howard Shore *_(LOTR, The Aviator, The Silence Of The Lambs)_
*Christopher Young*_ (Spiderman 3, The Grudge, Hard Rain)_
*Johnny Williams* _(google him if you must...)_

*vg* = video game
(Keep 'em comin'! There are plenty more to add! :D )


----------



## dcoscina

Shapiro uses DP. There's an interview with him on MOTU recently.

John Powell uses Logic.


----------



## dcoscina

Christopher Gordon uses Finale and DP

Roque Banos uses Pro Tools


----------



## milesito

*Re: DAW Users List*

Pinar Toprak uses Cubase and switched from Logic


----------



## pkm

*Re: DAW Users List*

To add to the list, Deborah Lurie, Lyle Workman, Dave Porter are on Pro Tools. Last I heard, Brian Tyler does his sequencing in PT as well, but that was in the PT8 days so he could have switched.

Alan Silvestri, Christophe Beck, AR Rahman, [strike]Cliff Martinez[/strike], and Ramin Djawadi are on Logic

Alexandre Desplat and Marco Beltrami are on DP

John Williams uses Ticonderoga (_unconfirmed_)


----------



## brojd

*Re: DAW Users List*



pkm @ 3/12/2013 said:


> To add to the list, Deborah Lurie, Lyle Workman, Dave Porter are on Pro Tools. Last I heard, Brian Tyler does his sequencing in PT as well, but that was in the PT8 days so he could have switched.
> 
> Alan Silvestri, Christophe Beck, AR Rahman, Cliff Martinez, and Ramin Djawadi are on Logic
> 
> Alexandre Desplat and Marco Beltrami are on DP
> 
> John Williams uses Ticonderoga (_unconfirmed_)



Did I miss a DAW? Or is mr Williams going to war with the soviets?


----------



## pkm

http://www.dixonticonderoga.com


----------



## brojd

*Re: DAW Users List*

Haha, I was thinking about the US cold war missile cruiser with the same name 
My bad


----------



## mark812

*Re: DAW Users List*

Cliff Martinez uses Ableton Live, Thomas Newman DP, Sam Hulick Cubase, Daniel Licht, Blake Neely, Reinhold Heil & Johnny Klimek Logic.

Btw, it's Dario Mari*a*nelli.


----------



## Jdiggity1

*Re: DAW Users List*



mark812 @ Tue 03 Dec said:


> Cliff Martinez uses Ableton Live, Thomas Newman DP, Sam Hulick Cubase, Daniel Licht, Blake Neely, Reinhold Heil & Johnny Klimek Logic.
> 
> Btw, it's Dario Mari*a*nelli.



Thanks for the correction.

I have Cliff and Thomas as being Logic users. Hmm... will have to look into it.
Any sources?


----------



## pkm

Oops, Cliff Martinez is on Ableton Live http://www.spitfireaudio.com/5029.html


----------



## mark812

*Re: DAW Users List*



Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> mark812 @ Tue 03 Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff Martinez uses Ableton Live, Thomas Newman DP, Sam Hulick Cubase, Daniel Licht, Blake Neely, Reinhold Heil & Johnny Klimek Logic.
> 
> Btw, it's Dario Mari*a*nelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I have Cliff and Thomas as being Logic users. Hmm... will have to look into it.
> Any sources?
Click to expand...


http://www.pmc-speakers.com/news/thomas-newman-relies-pmc (http://www.pmc-speakers.com/news/thomas ... relies-pmc) He uses PT as well.

Thomas Bergersen - Cubase.


----------



## ghostnote

AFAIK:

Nick Phoenix - Logic
Tilman Sillescu - Logic
Klaus Badelt - Logic
Jeremy Soule - Logic
Neal Acree - Logic
Mark Petrie - Logic

James Horner - Pro Tools

Alan Silvestri - Reaper


----------



## Jdiggity1

Klaus uses Logic? Blasphemy!

Another couple of contradictions too ie. Silvestri and Horner. Will look into this too.

Thanks Michael


----------



## ghostnote

Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Klaus uses Logic? Blasphemy!



He is(/was) using Logic as the main DAW and PT for video. I remember he also posted an internship offer somwhere a couple years ago where he stated that applicants have to use Logic as the main DAW...


----------



## dedersen

Strange, I was under the impression that Hans ran some sort of Cubase indoctrination course?


----------



## Jdiggity1

dedersen @ Tue 03 Dec said:


> Strange, I was under the impression that Hans ran some sort of Cubase indoctrination course?



My thoughts exactly. I almost listed everybody who works/worked at RC as a Cubase user, but thought that I'd best wait for confirmation.


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: DAW Users List*

*Dan Mott* - Reaper

I guess I just helped anyone make their decision, since I'm one of the greats.


:mrgreen:


----------



## IFM

dedersen @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Strange, I was under the impression that Hans ran some sort of Cubase indoctrination course?



He's said and I've seen on videos others in his studio using Logic but he said here it had less use these days. DP is a great DAW too and even though I am mainly a Logic user I keep DP up to date. 

Chris


----------



## ghostnote

Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> dedersen @ Tue 03 Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I was under the impression that Hans ran some sort of Cubase indoctrination course?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I almost listed everybody who works/worked at RC as a Cubase user, but thought that I'd best wait for confirmation.
Click to expand...


http://www.avid.com/DE/about-avid/custo ... aus-badelt

I don't know why I can't access the english version... but here's my translation:
_Ich komponiere, produziere und mische in Logic 9 und verwende Pro Tools für die Videowiedergabe..._
I'm composing, producing, mixing in Logic 9 and use Pro Tools for video playback...

I'm not quite sure about Horner. There was an AVID special about him and AVATAR. He said he's using Sibelius most of the time and that the score was produced in Pro Tools. Somebody who doesn't know that he's using DP could easily think that PT is his go to DAW:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfvwUBNg-X8


----------



## Jdiggity1

I had been developing this list independently for a short while and I had Horner marked down as DP. I think that info was gathered from an interview with DP/30 on youtube. Will have to re-watch.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Alan Silvestri's workstation: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33471

Some say Reaper, others say Logic. I use neither, so i need a logic user and/or reaper user to confirm one or the other for me please.


----------



## Tatu

Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> I had been developing this list independently for a short while and I had Horner marked down as DP. I think that info was gathered from an interview with DP/30 on youtube. Will have to re-watch.



I think Horner used DP years ago and ultimately gave up all this DAW-stuff and prefers pen and paper instead.. and according to AVID's commercial; Sibelius as well.


----------



## dcoscina

The tools of the trade are so good these days that you can't go wring with any one of them. I must admit that Steinberg is doing some really great things with cubase though DP still has some really strong film scoring tools. I personally love using the streamers and pops feature embedded into my QT vids. The chunks and v rack are also essential.


----------



## Danielo

*Re: DAW Users List*

Hey - why can't we vote twice?

I use Ableton Live AND DP8 - can't say I would drop either of them and as far as "main" DAW, I would say both...


----------



## pkm

Jdiggity1 @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Alan Silvestri's workstation: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33471
> 
> Some say Reaper, others say Logic. I use neither, so i need a logic user and/or reaper user to confirm one or the other for me please.



He's definitely on Logic. His screen was probably just darkened for the picture.


----------



## park bench

*Re: DAW Users List*

Yes, definitely Logic For Mr. Silvestri.


----------



## kitekrazy

*Re: DAW Users List*



Danielo @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Hey - why can't we vote twice?
> 
> I use Ableton Live AND DP8 - can't say I would drop either of them and as far as "main" DAW, I would say both...



Some DAWS cater more to electronic genres and some have yet to be cross platform. At one time a Reason users also had a copy of Pro Tools to master their projects.


----------



## Jdiggity1

*Re: DAW Users List*



kitekrazy @ Wed 04 Dec said:


> Danielo @ Tue Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - why can't we vote twice?
> 
> I use Ableton Live AND DP8 - can't say I would drop either of them and as far as "main" DAW, I would say both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some DAWS cater more to electronic genres and some have yet to be cross platform. At one time a Reason users also had a copy of Pro Tools to master their projects.
Click to expand...


The list and the poll are intended to assist those starting out in the world of _scoring_. For the people who ask the question "Which DAW Should I Get?", "Logic or Cubase?". While you may personally recommend the use of two different software solutions in conjunction, unfortunately selecting two separate options in a poll does not indicate this, as each vote works like a tally, representing a single user per vote.
By all means use this comments section to detail your workflow, but the poll is a quick and easy insight into single DAW solutions that are used.

It is expected that most users on the list will use a second program such as ProTools for the final stages.


----------



## Danielo

*Re: DAW Users List*



> It is expected that most users on the list will use a second program such as ProTools for the final stages.



Perhaps we should ask that as well...I would love to know how many people use two DAWs (Primary Vs. Secondary) and what the Primary/Secondary are. (Is everyone using Pro Tools as a secondary?)

I find that the poll (as is) wouldn't really help me to decide on DAWs - for example, I bought and use DP8 after having used Sonar and Ableton. I wouldn't recommend DP8 as a first DAW, but it is a fine selection if you already have a lot of VST instruments/Effects and is a great "add-on" to Ableton, which (if you buy the suite) comes with so much. I find I don't use all that much of DP8's plug-ins.

As for certain DAWs catering to "Electronic Genres", I think that is "stereotyping" (if I can use that term without sounding harsh) - I thought the same for many years about Ableton (i.e. DJ program), but I think it has a unique workflow that does not work for all, but Daniel James (and at least one other forum member I know of) seem to do what I would consider "non-electronic work" with it.

BTW, "Electronic" musicians Autechre use DP:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/apr04/articles/autechre.htm

:lol:


----------



## Arbee

*Re: DAW Users List*

I was quite surprised to see Pro Tools get such a low count here. Perhaps it's mainly the history of Pro Tools and midi, but I came into this at the time of Pro Tools 9, so perhaps my first impressions were different to those who have been doing this much longer before PT got its midi act together. I'm currently on Pro Tools 11 and, with the 64 bit issue now sorted, totally loving it all round.

.


----------



## Jdiggity1

*Re: DAW Users List*



Danielo @ Fri 06 Dec said:


> As for certain DAWs catering to "Electronic Genres", I think that is "stereotyping" (if I can use that term without sounding harsh) - I thought the same for many years about Ableton (i.e. DJ program), but I think it has a unique workflow that does not work for all, but Daniel James (and at least one other forum member I know of) seem to do what I would consider "non-electronic work" with it.



Fair point. Yet i think it is also fair to say that certain programs were in fact designed with electronic music in mind, ie. "catered for". For one, electronic music (in general) is much more loop based, has a strict and obvious structure, which Ableton obviously excels at more than other DAWs. It has synth filters in the forefront and as a big feature of the software. Lack of score editor etc. 
This is not to say you cant do other things with it, but it is clearly "catered for" electronic genres, and a workflow common amongst electronic musicians - at least when compared to alternatives.

As for the poll not being very helpful, i see your point, and i considered adding a few dotpoints for each daw to differentiate them, but that information can be found elsewhere. This poll and list is to add just that little bit more info that might not be available anywhere else yet.

According to that sos article, Autechre used DP, Logic, AND Cubase! Maybe because at the time Ableton hadnt really taken off?


----------



## Ron Snijders

Only one other Studio One user? I love it with a passion. I've tried Cubase, Pro Tools and Ableton Live, but the workflow in S1 is unmatched


----------



## Farkle

Ron Snijders @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Only one other Studio One user? I love it with a passion. I've tried Cubase, Pro Tools and Ableton Live, but the workflow in S1 is unmatched



2 Users, Ron! I'm a S1 user as well, have been for about 3 years. Solidarity!! =o 

Mike


----------



## Danielo

*Re: DAW Users List*



> As for the poll not being very helpful, i see your point, and i considered adding a few dotpoints for each daw to differentiate them, but that information can be found elsewhere. This poll and list is to add just that little bit more info that might not be available anywhere else yet.



I was actually coming back to my post because (after some thought) I felt that saying that it "was not helpful" was a bit harsh on my part...it is very interesting, it's just that if I was convinced to buy DP8 based on the thread (without owning any other DAW) I would have been disappointed. I guess I would stress that you should do further research and "try before you buy" if possible (i.e. Demo NOT Pirate copy!!!!)



> According to that sos article, Autechre used DP, Logic, AND Cubase! Maybe because at the time Ableton hadnt really taken off?



I believe there was a recent podcast where one of the members indicated that they use DP...I have no doubt that they use others as well (including, likely, Ableton).

I guess that was my point: in relationships I am monogamous - but when it comes to DAWs, NEVER!!! :lol:


----------



## Danielo

*Re: DAW Users List*



> Fair point. Yet i think it is also fair to say that certain programs were in fact designed with electronic music in mind, ie. "catered for". For one, electronic music (in general) is much more loop based, has a strict and obvious structure, which Ableton obviously excels at more than other DAWs. It has synth filters in the forefront and as a big feature of the software. Lack of score editor etc.
> This is not to say you cant do other things with it, but it is clearly "catered for" electronic genres, and a workflow common amongst electronic musicians - at least when compared to alternatives.



I would give you that...definitely it is easier to be "experimental" with sound in Ableton than any other DAW I have used. It's unfortunate that Live doesn't always get the respect it deserves (you know "non-musicians use Live")...no doubt it has weaknesses (like any other DAW), but it's really a different workflow...believe it or not I had tried the lite version (off and on) for about a year before I got my head around the "non-liner" concepts and "saw the light". I guess I would not want any newcomers to be scared away from exploring it just because of how countless artists (i.e. DJs) use it...


----------



## newtonbach

*Re: DAW Users List*

I guess this proves it's not what you use but how you use it, DAWS are like clothes, some fit your style and some don't  I've used Logic and Pro-Tools for a while but now I'm looking at the other side of the fence to see if the grass is greener, just finished up a 30 day with DP8 and I'm impressed with the features for spotting and putting together cues, but I find myself squinting alot at the main screen :wink: Now I'm off to try cubase for 30, and so far it seems intuitive, but doesn't seem to like my mac. Great idea for a poll!


----------



## Jdiggity1

*Re: DAW Users List*



newtonbach @ Sun 08 Dec said:


> I guess this proves it's not what you use but how you use it...



Exactly!



> Great idea for a poll!



Thank you. I was surprised that I couldn't find an already existing one on here. I guess it is a trivial issue to many, however I am certain that it interests a number of us also. (including myself)


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: DAW Users List*

Ex Cubase User, now Logic, considering to go Cubase again.... LOL


----------



## Consona

*Re: DAW Users List*

I use Cubase but after I saw some videos with Logic I think the workflow is much better there but I cannot speak from experience and I cannot switch since I'm on Windows.

Cubase is so clumsy, you have to click a lot until you get somewhere.


----------



## dcoscina

*Re: DAW Users List*



newtonbach @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> I guess this proves it's not what you use but how you use it, DAWS are like clothes, some fit your style and some don't  I've used Logic and Pro-Tools for a while but now I'm looking at the other side of the fence to see if the grass is greener, just finished up a 30 day with DP8 and I'm impressed with the features for spotting and putting together cues, but I find myself squinting alot at the main screen :wink: Now I'm off to try cubase for 30, and so far it seems intuitive, but doesn't seem to like my mac. Great idea for a poll!



DP is terrific but yeah they could have improved their GUI with more scalable track size and fonts. It's still hard on my myopic eyes. Working in Cubase 7.5 is much nicer. Work flow is admittedly pretty simple but one thing I miss from DP is using key command to move the transport start to any bar I want. I cannot seem to find an equivalent in Cubase yet....


Absolutely LOVING the track versions in Cubase. one of the main draws of DP for me was being able to do various MIDI takes and patch them together. Really great idea. 

Still dislike the notation editor in Cubase though. Its transcription still makes a mess when you first open up the editor. All those tied 32nd notes and I dislike the font they use. Hoping that Daniel Spreadbury and Sibelius crew make some inroads in this dept. Though I think they are working on a separate notation program...


----------



## JohnG

*Re: DAW Users List*

Although it may represent delusional nostalgia for a bygone era, I really put a lot of emphasis on the notation editing in my writing.

DP shines with its ability to place notes intelligently where they "really" go rather than where they were actually played (so that one doesn't get all these tiny-note-value rests, or spews of 32nd notes tied together as dcoscina mentioned). It works well.

DP lacks an articulations palette or otherwise one could use it to print parts that are complete and final. Even lacking this capability, though, it's still very good for printing parts and adding articulations by hand. At least if one is working with small groups or a couple of soloists, this is much faster than the "long way round" -- quantizing everything, importing to Finale or Sibelius and then fiddling around for hours with it.


----------



## Daryl

*Re: DAW Users List*



Consona @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> I use Cubase but after I saw some videos with Logic I think the workflow is much better there but I cannot speak from experience and I cannot switch since I'm on Windows.
> 
> Cubase is so clumsy, you have to click a lot until you get somewhere.


Maybe give some examples, because Cubase is more customisable than most other DAWs.

D


----------



## Daryl

*Re: DAW Users List*



dcoscina @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Working in Cubase 7.5 is much nicer. Work flow is admittedly pretty simple but one thing I miss from DP is using key command to move the transport start to any bar I want. I cannot seem to find an equivalent in Cubase yet....


Shift P
Type bar number
Enter



dcoscina @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Still dislike the notation editor in Cubase though. Its transcription still makes a mess when you first open up the editor. All those tied 32nd notes and I dislike the font they use.


Use a different display quantise.

D


----------



## Daryl

*Re: DAW Users List*



JohnG @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Although it may represent delusional nostalgia for a bygone era, I really put a lot of emphasis on the notation editing in my writing.


Nothing delusional about it. If you are writing proper orchestral music, it is the way to go. If you are just after that samply wall of sound, not so much.


JohnG @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> DP shines with its ability to place notes intelligently where they "really" go rather than where they were actually played (so that one doesn't get all these tiny-note-value rests, or spews of 32nd notes tied together as dcoscina mentioned). It works well.


This is really not an issue in Cubase, as long as the display quantise is set up correctly. However it could be more intellegent.


JohnG @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> DP lacks an articulations palette or otherwise one could use it to print parts that are complete and final. Even lacking this capability, though, it's still very good for printing parts and adding articulations by hand. At least if one is working with small groups or a couple of soloists, this is much faster than the "long way round" -- quantizing everything, importing to Finale or Sibelius and then fiddling around for hours with it.


The long way round is actually not that long. There are two options which save time; MusicXML Export or Score to MIDI, where what you see in the Score Editor is converted into a MIDI file.

For me the second of these is by far the most efficient, and even for a few parts it is quicker to import into Sibelius to add slurs, dynamics and articulations than sort it out in Nuendo.

D


----------



## woodsdenis

Farkle @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Ron Snijders @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one other Studio One user? I love it with a passion. I've tried Cubase, Pro Tools and Ableton Live, but the workflow in S1 is unmatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Users, Ron! I'm a S1 user as well, have been for about 3 years. Solidarity!! =o
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


3 Users, not as feature laden as the others but quick and stable, I also use Ableton and PT.


----------



## Cruciform

Ron Snijders @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Only one other Studio One user? I love it with a passion. I've tried Cubase, Pro Tools and Ableton Live, but the workflow in S1 is unmatched



There are plenty of S1 users around. Maybe they just don't have a nagging insecurity that they're using the 'wrong' DAW invoking them to respond to polls. :wink:


----------



## dcoscina

*Re: DAW Users List*



JohnG @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Although it may represent delusional nostalgia for a bygone era, I really put a lot of emphasis on the notation editing in my writing.
> 
> DP shines with its ability to place notes intelligently where they "really" go rather than where they were actually played (so that one doesn't get all these tiny-note-value rests, or spews of 32nd notes tied together as dcoscina mentioned). It works well.
> 
> DP lacks an articulations palette or otherwise one could use it to print parts that are complete and final. Even lacking this capability, though, it's still very good for printing parts and adding articulations by hand. At least if one is working with small groups or a couple of soloists, this is much faster than the "long way round" -- quantizing everything, importing to Finale or Sibelius and then fiddling around for hours with it.



John I totally agree. Its Quickscribe might be bare bones but its transcription is second to none of any DAW I've seen (only Pro Tools 11 gets close, then Logic after that). 

I have used Input Quantize or Page Quantize in Cubase and while that neatens things up a bit, it's still a lot of work compared to DP which automatically does it flawlessly. Cubase 7.5 is terrific, don't get me wrong, but notation ain't one of its strengths IMO.


----------



## woodsdenis

Cruciform @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Ron Snijders @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one other Studio One user? I love it with a passion. I've tried Cubase, Pro Tools and Ableton Live, but the workflow in S1 is unmatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of S1 users around. Maybe they just don't have a nagging insecurity that they're using the 'wrong' DAW invoking them to respond to polls. :wink:
Click to expand...


We are leading the new wave Rob :D If any one is looking for a new DAW or even a first one Studio One is worth checking out, fully functioning demo AFAIK. 

Will not do the picture syncing, tempo mapping that DP does, will not do the audio editing that PT does, but as a workflow gem its fantastic. I mix 90% of instrumental cues on it, more complex automation laden stuff it PT all the way. But then again some of its automation stuff is streets ahead of PT.


----------



## Daniel James

Only just seen this lol! All about the Ableton Live over here  if I had the patience to DAW switch I would goto Cubase but I am sure you have all tried before, and discovered you sneak back to what you are best with when in a pinch 

-DJ


----------



## mark812

Cruciform @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Ron Snijders @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one other Studio One user? I love it with a passion. I've tried Cubase, Pro Tools and Ableton Live, but the workflow in S1 is unmatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of S1 users around. Maybe they just don't have a nagging insecurity that they're using the 'wrong' DAW invoking them to respond to polls. :wink:
Click to expand...


I'm going switch to S1 from Cubase as soon as it catches up with Cubase's MIDI capabilities. Such a promising DAW.


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: DAW Users List*



Arbee @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> I was quite surprised to see Pro Tools get such a low count here. Perhaps it's mainly the history of Pro Tools and midi, but I came into this at the time of Pro Tools 9, so perhaps my first impressions were different to those who have been doing this much longer before PT got its midi act together. I'm currently on Pro Tools 11 and, with the 64 bit issue now sorted, totally loving it all round.
> 
> .



Pro tools user here(PT10HD), and I too was surprised to see such a low count. I came into this DAW world on PT10 and with midi work it seems fine to me. I have wondered about Cubase before, but I'm content here on PT.
I'm thinking of moving up to 64(PT11). What issues were you referring to to have to wait to be resolved?


----------



## apessino

*Re: DAW Users List*

There are several features in Cubase that I feel I could not live without - most of all Expression Maps, of course. I could never, ever, EVER give them up.

Ever. :D

I get the feeling I am not alone on that, so here is a question: did Steinberg patent that functionality? Because if they didn't why isn't everyone else cloning them, like, yesterday? They have been around since Cubase 5, it is certainly not all that difficult to add to any DAW... The Expression Map editor in Cubase is all kinds of basic, even, someone could take that idea and really run with it.

Does anyone know?


----------



## shapeshifter00

*Re: DAW Users List*



apessino @ Tue Dec 31 said:


> There are several features in Cubase that I feel I could not live without - most of all Expression Maps, of course. I could never, ever, EVER give them up.
> 
> Ever. :D
> 
> I get the feeling I am not alone on that, so here is a question: did Steinberg patent that functionality? Because if they didn't why isn't everyone else cloning them, like, yesterday? They have been around since Cubase 5, it is certainly not all that difficult to add to any DAW... The Expression Map editor in Cubase is all kinds of basic, even, someone could take that idea and really run with it.
> 
> Does anyone know?



I tried to do expression maps, if that is the feature that makes you assign key switches into the midi editor so you can choose between different articulation visually with name instead of it being seen in the piano roll as c#1 etc.
I never manage to get it work... How does the expression map really work in practice? And is it worth to learn it well?


----------



## Daryl

*Re: DAW Users List*



apessino @ Tue Dec 31 said:


> There are several features in Cubase that I feel I could not live without - most of all Expression Maps, of course. I could never, ever, EVER give them up.


AFAIK VST Expression is part of the VST SDK, so other VST developers could implement them if they chose to do so.

D


----------



## WhitePhaser

Farkle @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Ron Snijders @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one other Studio One user? I love it with a passion. I've tried Cubase, Pro Tools and Ableton Live, but the workflow in S1 is unmatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Users, Ron! I'm a S1 user as well, have been for about 3 years. Solidarity!! =o
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


Studio One user here as well. o-[][]-o


----------



## TimJohnson

Just moved to Cubase from Logic and don't regret it in the slightest. Lots of my close friends are jumping ship from Logic to Cubase or DP for one reason or another.

I also happen to know that Guy Michelmore is in the process of switching from DP to Cubase. We just set up his colossal template for him to get cracking with it!


----------



## Jdiggity1

TimJohnson @ Thu 14 Aug said:


> I also happen to know that Guy Michelmore is in the process of switching from DP to Cubase. We just set up his colossal template for him to get cracking with it!



Wow! I thought that once you're happy in DP, there was no reason to change. DP wins with markers, streamers, and potentially chunks and V-racks if that's your thing. I'm very interested in the reasons for changing.
But, we all know it's for the best.


----------



## Waywyn

*Re: DAW Users List*

Just seeing this list right now.

John Williams, Mike Verta and me are the only people who didn't need to be mentioned for credits. I see this as an honor! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jdiggity1

*Re: DAW Users List*



Waywyn @ Thu 21 Aug said:


> Just seeing this list right now.
> 
> John Williams, Mike Verta and me are the only people who didn't need to be mentioned for credits. I see this as an honor! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



The three of you need no introduction!


----------



## givemenoughrope

I'm using Cubase but there are times that I wish I could feed it some sounds from Logic. 

Any way to do that besides just bouncing some stems, jumping in and jumping back?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

You could add the Spitfire guys using Logic and PT


----------



## samphony

givemenoughrope @ Thu Feb 05 said:


> I'm using Cubase but there are times that I wish I could feed it some sounds from Logic.
> 
> Any way to do that besides just bouncing some stems, jumping in and jumping back?



Yes.you can install Jack OS X and have up to 64 channels of audio streaming internally. 
So you can route logic to cubase. Etc

Another option is using ADAT or your TRS outputs and inputs on the audio interface.

also Dante Via might be an option once it's released.


----------



## Stewart Kirwan

David Hirschfelder uses Logic 9.

SK


----------



## Jdiggity1

Stewart Kirwan @ Sat 13 Jun said:


> David Hirschfelder uses Logic 9.
> 
> SK



Really? Still?
Tell him to get his act together! :lol: 

Thanks Stewart.


----------



## Vik

This poll started in 1013, there's a newer poll here in case someone wants to participate:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...ram-for-work-with-orchestral-libraries.43016/


----------



## Ozymandias

Vik @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> This poll started in 1013, there's a newer poll here in case someone wants to participate:



Yes, those were difficult times for the media composer...


----------



## Kent

let's do a modern version of this—both the poll and the which-composer-uses-what list! (maybe these are two separate threads?) @Jdiggity1


----------



## iMovieShout

Nuendo, ProTools and occassionally Ableton Live.


----------



## AudioLoco

Silvestri - Cubase


----------



## Lukas

kmaster said:


> let's do a modern version of this—both the poll and the which-composer-uses-what list


Can a "DAW poll" thread be modern?


----------



## Mike Greene

I'm going to lock this thread, because some people will not realize it isn't new.


----------

